# SPACE BATTLEFIELDS collection for sale



## Schulmeister

Hello,
Writing from France. We are selling a VERY VERY HUUUUUUUGE collection of figures (the greatest ever seen), approximately 48 000 miniatures ( 36 000 are painted), essentially 28mm , from dozens of producers but essentially GAMES WORKSHOP, MANTIC, RACHAM, ...with hundreds of spaceships, vehicles and monsters. Catalogs in progress (on demand by MP, 200 to 500 mo), photos available (1 GO each album) 

240 000 euros


----------



## Schulmeister

Other pictures, 4 armies among 480...


----------



## Schulmeister

Death guard, Aeldari and game of thrones


----------



## Schulmeister

Aeldari, goblins and Gondor


----------



## Schulmeister

T'au and Hutts


----------



## Schulmeister

Mandalorians, red blok and T'au


----------



## Schulmeister

Tyranids, nightsisters, Empire and siths (ok, eisenkerns...)


----------



## Schulmeister

Orks, disciples of Exaltex and " Trojans"...


----------



## Schulmeister

Ancient armies...


----------



## Schulmeister

Republicans, arachnids and ...Koralons


----------



## Schulmeister

Tyranids and Drukhari...


----------



## Schulmeister

Tyranids, Imperials and Siths...


----------



## Schulmeister

Siths and Orks...


----------



## Schulmeister

Orks, Siths and Epyreans...


----------



## Schulmeister

Barons and wildlife


----------



## Schulmeister

Space Marines, Tyranids and Tau


----------



## Schulmeister

Wildlife and t'au (Murena cruisers)


----------



## Schulmeister

t'au, Rohirims and Gau...


----------



## Schulmeister

Gau (AT43 cogs) and T'au


----------



## Schulmeister

Wolfen, Gau and WhB Empire


----------



## Schulmeister

T'au, UNA from AT43, Imperials from Urban war


----------



## Schulmeister

Barons of the confines, esquires from Confrontation and Dark Mechanicum...


----------



## Schulmeister

Dark Mechanicum, Barons of the confines, Ennsylvanians...


----------



## Schulmeister

Different creatures...


----------



## Schulmeister

Ogres, Pandemonium and dwarves...


----------



## Schulmeister

Rebels and necrons...


----------



## Schulmeister

Stormcast Eternals and Goblins...


----------



## Schulmeister

Republicans and separatists...


----------



## Schulmeister

Impereshyms (federal troopers from Robogear) and Folks of HypereaH (Orx made by MANTIC)


----------



## Schulmeister

Separatists from Iskhandriann qadrant and electoral houses...


----------

